# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How many grams in a standard chicken breast?

## Tbucket

Trying to fine tune a diet plan and for some reason I dont have any chicken breasts in the fridge to check out...anyone know?

----------


## naturalsux

> Trying to fine tune a diet plan and for some reason I dont have any chicken breasts in the fridge to check out...anyone know?


to hard to say bro. anywhere from 4oz-8oz maybe bigger if juiced up.

----------


## Tbucket

Just checking my math....having to reach way back, gotta freshen up on all these conversions..lol

----------


## naturalsux

> Just checking my math....having to reach way back, gotta freshen up on all these conversions..lol


oh i thought you wanted oz. i think 28 right or dam close

----------


## soulstealer

> oh i thought you wanted oz. i think 28 right or dam close


Its 28.35grams = 1 oz .... an 8oz breast (Like I buy the roided out chickens  :LOL: ) = 226.8 grams...

----------


## Big

Are you asking how many total grams, or how many grams of protein? Check fitday.com for good nutritional info on many different foods.

----------


## C_Bino

I find grams are much easier to use than ounces. Well I think metric in general makes so much more sense.

But it's easy to figure out in grams. Chicken is usually between 17-20% protein. Therefore, if you use between 100-125g of chicken (regular sized breast) you will get around 22g protein on average.

----------


## BigTurk

half of chicken breast without skin and bone is around 86grams which is around 27grams of protein and 140 kcals.

----------


## ozcharliegc

Hey,
I found this website that is so usefull in working out protein, carbs, fats and calories in chicken, fish, and any real food etc.
www.food.com.au.
Enjoy

----------


## theWiseOne

This is info based on an 8oz baked boneless skinless chicken breast:

Breast Meat, no skin, no bones, baked 
per 8oz 
Calories 357 cals Kilojoules 1,500 kJ 
Total Fats 11.4 g Sugars 0 g 
Carbohydrates 0 g Cholesterol 209 mg 
Protein 64.8 g Sodium 143 mg 
Fibre 0 g Alcohol 0 g 

Fat Breakdown Other Minerals 
Saturated 3.4 g Potassium 647.5 mg 
Polyunsaturated - Iron 1.1 mg 
Monounsaturated - Calcium 22.7 mg 
***** 3 - Zinc 2.3 mg 

Note: A dash indicates no data is available.

----------

